# Murray v tsonga then



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2012)

He we go.

The B match.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2012)

Come on Andy! 

Colours nailed to the mast.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 6, 2012)

Mon big Andy !!!!


----------



## Durango (Jul 6, 2012)

Does Murray remind anyone else of a skinny heroin addict from a Glaswegian sink estate. No? Just me then.


----------



## MKDave (Jul 6, 2012)

I hate Andy Murray with a passion after his comments about supporting whoever England were playing!

I know he came out and apologised but clearly only did that because he was told too.

Would love to see any brit do well in the sport, just not him!

Come on TSONGA!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2012)

They are both big lads, so what's with the girly double handed back hands?


----------



## chris661 (Jul 6, 2012)

Durango said:



			Does Murray remind anyone else of a skinny heroin addict from a Glaswegian sink estate. No? Just me then.
		
Click to expand...

How many skinny heroin addicts from glasgow have you met then?

Stupidest post of the week.


----------



## MKDave (Jul 6, 2012)

chris661 said:



			How many skinny heroin addicts from glasgow have you met then?

Stupidest post of the week.
		
Click to expand...

HAHA, agreed


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 6, 2012)

4 consecutive Wimbledon semi's.
3 Grand Slam finals.
one of only 7 players to make the semi's in all 4 slams in a single season.
Career prize money of nearly Â£21.000.000
Sponsorship money of nearly Â£15.000.000

The mans a bum,why do we Scots make such a fuss over him ?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2012)

I live 25 miles from the French coast and considerably further from Scotland - not too sure who to support but I can't remember either saying that the want England to win at football so


Come on Roger!!!!!!


----------



## MKDave (Jul 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I live 25 miles from the French coast and considerably further from Scotland - not too sure who to support but I can't remember either saying that the want England to win at football so


Come on Roger!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, agreed!! I do like Roger, and he is awesome at wimbledon!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

Why are there so many empty seats?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2012)

Fish said:



			Why are there so many empty seats?
		
Click to expand...

Because the main event is over?

It will hot up later. People who have sat through the previous event will need feeding, loo breaks, etc. they will be back.

Or will they?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2012)

Fish said:



			Why are there so many empty seats?
		
Click to expand...


They want Murray to feel like he's playing at Hampden Park?


----------



## Durango (Jul 6, 2012)

chris661 said:



			How many skinny heroin addicts from glasgow have you met then?

Stupidest post of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Not you again Chris661 you big barrel of laughs you


----------



## Snelly (Jul 6, 2012)

Come on Tsonga! I much prefer France to Scotland and it's about 300 miles nearer to me these days too.


As for Andy M - I think he looks and sounds perpetually like a 15 year old who has been asked to clean his room.  And a bit horse faced too.   

I like the fact that he is going bald on top though.   And I like his girlfriend.  The one who dumped him because he preferred playing on his Xbox to having a roll in the hay with her. She is back now of course......she's obviously not that daft...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am watching this because I am waiting for my furniture to be delivered. It is not exactly holding my attention though. Possibly because I don't care who wins.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 6, 2012)

I see why folk in Southern England drink BITTER now.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 6, 2012)

doon frae troon said:



			i see why folk in southern england drink bitter now.
		
Click to expand...

Love it


----------



## Snelly (Jul 6, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I see why folk in Southern England drink BITTER now.
		
Click to expand...

That is hilarious!   You're almost as funny as Andy "personality vacuum" Murray!


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 6, 2012)

Snelly said:



			That is hilarious!   You're almost as funny as Andy "personality vacuum" Murray!
		
Click to expand...

Says the man whose tugging himself senseless over an airplane


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 6, 2012)

Game on now


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2012)

I will say this. Murray is useless at challenging calls!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			I will say this. Murray is useless!
		
Click to expand...

A bit harsh?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			A bit harsh?
		
Click to expand...

You know, I knew someone would do this but posted it anyway.

Glad you didn't disappoint Murph!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 6, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			.... you disappoint Murph! 

Click to expand...

He does.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2012)

JustOne said:



			He does.
		
Click to expand...

In every possible way.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2012)

Excellent - Andy in the final.

:whoo:

....but Rog won't give him as many points in the final....


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 6, 2012)

Get in there !!!!!


----------



## Durango (Jul 6, 2012)

Great day for British tennis!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 6, 2012)

Great game, well done Andy.
First Brit since Bunny made it in the 1930's
Hope they get better line judges for the final.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2012)

Durango said:



			Great day for British tennis!!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one! :lol:

Hope he's not back to Scottish on Sunday!


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

Hard slog but well done Murray.

Will be interesting against Federer as both can start well and then fade a little like both did in the semi's.

Tsonga looked very gracious in defeat.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

I hate Murray and I hope he loses in the final.

Absolutely nothing to like about him and I hope he's embarrassed in the final.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 6, 2012)

Annoys me when people say they don't "like" Andy Murray (or any other sports person)

 Have you ever met him? What qualifies you to say there is nothing to like about him? 

Yes he isn't as charismatic in front of the cameras as some others but that doesn't come as naturally to some people as others. He looked pretty emotional to me when he won. Just because he doesn't show it to the entire world....so what. I wouldn't either.

He's a tennis player. A very good one, and he's british. That is my only interest in him and I hope he wins on Sunday. The future of british tennis will be a whole lot better if he does.


----------



## DelB (Jul 6, 2012)

Neddy said:



			Annoys me when people say they don't "like" Andy Murray (or any other sports person)

 Have you ever met him? What qualifies you to say there is nothing to like about him? 

Yes he isn't as charismatic in front of the cameras as some others but that doesn't come as naturally to some people as others. He looked pretty emotional to me when he won. Just because he doesn't show it to the entire world....so what. I wouldn't either.

He's a tennis player. A very good one, and he's british. That is my only interest in him and I hope he wins on Sunday. The future of british tennis will be a whole lot better if he does.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. If sporting competitions were won on personality, Federer would have won feck all and we'd never even have heard of Tiger Woods!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 6, 2012)

After what he has been through it is amazing that he has turned out to be such a well balanced humorous individual.
Folk seem to forget that he is only 25 years old, three Wombletown semis and a final by that age is some record.

Judy did well to take him out of the LTA youth system and ship him out to Spain.
How much money do the LTA pour into British tennis to churn out a bunch of losers. Top English player is Jamie Ward ranked 173 in the world.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 6, 2012)

MKDave said:



			I hate Andy Murray with a passion after his comments about supporting whoever England were playing!

I know he came out and apologised but clearly only did that because he was told too.

Would love to see any brit do well in the sport, just not him!

Come on TSONGA!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe people re seriously still going on about the Paraguay thing...

Speaking to Jonathan Overend on BBC Radio 5 Live the British No 1 said: "I'm surprised that the whole thing stuck [his reported dislike of England].
"I got asked about it a couple of days ago in interviews and they asked 'Why did you say that you bought a Paraguay shirt when England were playing against them?'.
"I never said that but it is in the papers and people believe what's in the papers all the time."
Murray stressed: "I never once had a Paraguay shirt and I never once said anything about that. I am pretty sure there won't have been quotes of me saying it in the paper.
"The journalist said to me 'So Andy are you going to be supporting Scotland in the World Cup?', knowing that Scotland hadn't qualified and he started laughing.
"So he asked me who I would be supporting in the World Cup, and I said 'Anyone but England ha-ha' and all of a sudden it's the biggest story ever."
However, the 22-year-old from Dunblane has put the episode behind him.
"That's the one thing that has annoyed me in the past, but I have moved on. Some of my family is English, my girlfriend is English, I work with two English fitness trainers, my coach is from Zimbabwe, but if you ask him where he's from he's English. I have an English physio, I live down here in London now, and I have a lot of English friends.
"I learnt a lot from it, as I realised the guys from the press are not your friends, and you can't joke with them about stuff like that. It's not worth it. It's not worth the hassle.
"It's fine to make jokes about yourself, but if you make jokes about other players, or football teams, it's big news."

At then end of the day, whether he said it or not, it was a joke, get over it. Murray is a superb tennis player who just happens to have the misfortune of being around alongside 3 of the greatest players that ever lived.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 6, 2012)

Neddy said:



			Annoys me when people say they don't "like" Andy Murray (or any other sports person)

 Have you ever met him? What qualifies you to say there is nothing to like about him? 

Yes he isn't as charismatic in front of the cameras as some others but that doesn't come as naturally to some people as others. He looked pretty emotional to me when he won. Just because he doesn't show it to the entire world....so what. I wouldn't either.

He's a tennis player. A very good one, and he's british. That is my only interest in him and I hope he wins on Sunday. The future of british tennis will be a whole lot better if he does.
		
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice post Hawkeye!

:cheers:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 6, 2012)

Well said Hawkeye.
I said something similar [but perhaps a bit more robust] earlier.
I think it got bumped.
Perhaps the earlier poster MK Dave would like to respond to the truth [awaiting with baited breath]

Why let the truth get in the way of a good story eh!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 6, 2012)

Durango said:



			Great day for Scottish tennis!!
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you  :thup:


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Neddy said:



			Annoys me when people say they don't "like" Andy Murray (or any other sports person)

 Have you ever met him? What qualifies you to say there is nothing to like about him? 

Yes he isn't as charismatic in front of the cameras as some others but that doesn't come as naturally to some people as others. He looked pretty emotional to me when he won. Just because he doesn't show it to the entire world....so what. I wouldn't either.

He's a tennis player. A very good one, and he's british. That is my only interest in him and I hope he wins on Sunday. The future of british tennis will be a whole lot better if he does.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, never met him.  All I have to go on is his media sound bites and his general demeanour.  So, I stand by my earlier comment - I hate him.
These guys receive copious amounts of media training.  Rest assured, they know how to handle the media and they know exactly what they're doing/saying.
With regards showing no emotion - he's just reached the final of Wimbledon.  For a bottler of his calibre that should signal the celebration of all celebrations.  Even Tiger fist pumps when a chip/putt goes in.

No, Murray to lose for me please.


----------



## DavidO (Jul 6, 2012)

Well done Andy, proud of his performance today... hope he does finishes the job on Sunday!!

Not everyone will like him, he'll not lose any sleep because of it! I'd rather Andy be who he is rather a fake 'personality' destined for 'Get me out of there's in a few years!


----------



## Neddy (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Nope, never met him.  All I have to go on is his media sound bites and his general demeanour.  So, I stand by my earlier comment - I hate him.
These guys receive copious amounts of media training.  Rest assured, they know how to handle the media and they know exactly what they're doing/saying.
With regards showing no emotion - he's just reached the final of Wimbledon.  For a bottler of his calibre that should signal the celebration of all celebrations.  Even Tiger fist pumps when a chip/putt goes in.

No, Murray to lose for me please.
		
Click to expand...

Bottlers don't make Wimbledon finals.

He looked to the sky and was obviously thinking about someone/something very personal to him.  That's his prerogative. How he celebrates has nothing to do with anyone else.

"Hating" him on the basis of his media appearances and not much else says more about you than him.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			With regards showing no emotion - he's just reached the final of Wimbledon.  For a bottler of his calibre that should signal the celebration of all celebrations.  Even Tiger fist pumps when a chip/putt goes in.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Murray with several fist pumps during the match but I don't see Tiger celebrating when he comes 2nd. Maybe, just maybe, Murray realises that he sn't actually won anything yet. If more British athletes realised that the only thing that matters is winning we'd win more.

Ivan Lendl(sp?), Steven Edberg, Boris Becker et al weren't exactly great in front of the camera, hell, Federer isn't exactly Mr Personality. It's not what they do off the court, it's what they do on it that people will remember.

Steve "boring" Davis wasn't exactly engaging, Steve Hendry wasn't on a charm offensive but they were awesome at their chosen sport.

I've said before, I don't care how well theyinterview, I care how good they are at their chosen sport and for me, Murray is one of the very best.

I really don't understand why people can't jst appreciate these guys for the talent they have, better to be good at what you do on the pitch\court\course than how you come ccoss off it surely?


----------



## DavidO (Jul 6, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I saw Murray with several fist pumps during the match but I don't see Tiger celebrating when he comes 2nd. Maybe, just maybe, Murray realises that he sn't actually won anything yet. If more British athletes realised that the only thing that matters is winning we'd win more.

Ivan Lendl(sp?), Steven Edberg, Boris Becker et al weren't exactly great in front of the camera, hell, Federer isn't exactly Mr Personality. It's not what they do off the court, it's what they do on it that people will remember.

Steve "boring" Davis wasn't exactly engaging, Steve Hendry wasn't on a charm offensive but they were awesome at their chosen sport.

I've said before, I don't care how well theyinterview, I care how good they are at their chosen sport and for me, Murray is one of the very best.

I really don't understand why people can't jst appreciate these guys for the talent they have, better to be good at what you do on the pitch\court\course than how you come ccoss off it surely?
		
Click to expand...

This...

:thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 6, 2012)

Jings not only do they have to be good at their sport according to some on here they have to be 'personalities' as well.

As my 3 year old grandaughter would say.......WHY.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Jings not only do they have to be good at their sport according to some on here they have to be 'personalities' as well.

As my 3 year old grandaughter would say.......WHY.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not looking for a 'personality' - if I want one of them I'll go and see a comedian.
I simply don't like the bloke.  I don't like what he's said 'on the record' in the past and nothing he's said or done since has changed my view of him.
Great tennis player - yes but I'm not a fan and I hope he loses.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2012)

I was at Wimbledon, when Murray was 2 1 up against nalbandian, and quit, losing the fourth 0 6. He then fought back in the fifth, but lost.

he quit then, and I lost any interest in him. People paid good money to watch him, people supported him, and he quit. It was only Â£100 a ticket. Thanks Andy.


----------



## DelB (Jul 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I was at Wimbledon, when Murray was 2 1 up against nalbandian, and quit, losing the fourth 0 6. He then fought back in the fifth, but lost.

he quit then, and I lost any interest in him. People paid good money to watch him, people supported him, and he quit. It was only Â£100 a ticket. Thanks Andy.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, am sure he did it just to disappoint you and everyone else. How he must have laughed about it afterwards.


----------



## SS2 (Jul 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			...I lost any interest in him. People paid good money to watch him, people supported him, and he quit. It was only Â£100 a ticket. Thanks Andy.
		
Click to expand...

Mr Mog, for someone who doesn't like or rate Andy Murray you seem to spend a lot of time watching him play or complaining about him. It's only the fact that you are a known Stella drinker that's stopping me sending the boys round to torch your new furniture.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 6, 2012)

Snelly and Murph GET IT RIGHT UP YOUR *******!

C'MON ANDY!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 6, 2012)

I am starting to get a bit worried about the modern world.
The Mr Nobodies of this world feel that they personaly own the stars.
If Andy Murray, Rory McInroy, or Lewis Hamilton don't sign little Algie's tennis/golf/programme suddenly they change from being their hero to something the Devil spat out.
Murph a couple of times today Murray LOOKED like he gave up, he didn't though did he.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 6, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Snelly and Murph GET IT RIGHT UP YOUR *******!

C'MON ANDY!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto that Craw.

I take my hat off to Neddy and Hawkeye,excellent posts boys,well written,and containing facts rather than oppinions.

I think Andy will get his rear kicked on sunday,but i couldn't give a flying wotsit if he doe's.He's a Brit and in the mens single final at Wimbledon,we should all be behind him,not moaning about how much we dislike the guy.

As my old man used to say "son,if you've nothing nice to say about somebody,then STFU"


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I am starting to get a bit worried about the modern world.
The Mr Nobodies of this world feel that they personaly own the stars.
If Andy Murray, Rory McInroy, or Lewis Hamilton don't sign little Algie's tennis/golf/programme suddenly they change from being their hero to something the Devil spat out.
Murph a couple of times today Murray LOOKED like he gave up, he didn't though did he.
		
Click to expand...

I don't 'own' anyone nor would I wish to.
Andy Murray is Lord of his media persona.  I don't like it.  I don't have to.
As I say, great tennis player but I don't like the bloke.  I think I'm entitled to that.


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Nope, never met him.  All I have to go on is his media sound bites and his general demeanour.  So, I stand by my earlier comment - I hate him.
These guys receive copious amounts of media training.  Rest assured, they know how to handle the media and they know exactly what they're doing/saying.
With regards showing no emotion - he's just reached the final of Wimbledon.  For a bottler of his calibre that should signal the celebration of all celebrations.  Even Tiger fist pumps when a chip/putt goes in.

No, Murray to lose for me please.
		
Click to expand...

Judging anyone on media soundbites is a bit stupid no?


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Snelly and Murph GET IT RIGHT UP YOUR *******!

C'MON ANDY!
		
Click to expand...

Best post yet Craw,good stuff!


----------



## granters (Jul 6, 2012)

Is it any wonder he's a bit reserved in front of the camera when a JOKE he made 4 years ago (which was contorted by the English media) is still thrown in his face at every opportunity. I've never been a big tennis fan but I was roaring him on tonight. Only in Britain do we decry a sportsman so successful,same with Monty. A few bawhairs away from a few putts in the majors and he's a 'bottler'. Why can't we for once celebrate a MAGNIFICENT achievement by one of our own without the negative spin. Henman was crowed on about like the new messiah,when he had nothing like the talent Murray has.

Mon the dour Scot I say,celebrate a fine victory with a half buckie and a deep fried mars bar


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Mungoscorner said:



			Ditto that Craw.

I take my hat off to Neddy and Hawkeye,excellent posts boys,well written,and containing facts rather than oppinions.

I think Andy will get his rear kicked on sunday,but i couldn't give a flying wotsit if he doe's.He's a Brit and in the mens single final at Wimbledon,we should all be behind him,not moaning about how much we dislike the guy.

As my old man used to say "son,if you've nothing nice to say about somebody,then STFU"
		
Click to expand...

This forum is full of people's opinions regarding this golfer, that personality, etc.  No facts, just opinions.  Just because Murray is in the Wimbledon final does this mean that all opinions on him are suspended until after the final?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Deke said:



			Judging anyone on media soundbites is a bit stupid no?
		
Click to expand...

Erm, no.  Not in today's saturated media market.  We know more about today's sporting superstars than we've ever known.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I don't 'own' anyone nor would I wish to.
Andy Murray is Lord of his media persona.  I don't like it.  I don't have to.
As I say, great tennis player but I don't like the bloke.  I think I'm entitled to that.
		
Click to expand...


Everyone is entitled to an opinion my boy.

:thup:


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			This forum is full of people's opinions regarding this golfer, that personality, etc.  No facts, just opinions.  Just because Murray is in the Wimbledon final does this mean that all opinions on him are suspended until after the final?
		
Click to expand...

Is it Murray you dislike or his country of birth ?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Mungoscorner said:



			Is it Murray you dislike or his country of birth ?
		
Click to expand...

Murray.  
I like Scotland.  For no other reason than Carol Smillie.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Erm, no.  Not in today's saturated media market.  We know more about today's sporting superstars than we've ever known.
		
Click to expand...

So you are suggesting that his public persona is exactly who he is in real life?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2012)

Well having played reasonably well throughout, it's crunch time and having lost two major finals to the Swiss master already I can't see him changing that on Sunday. 

I think it will go to 4 sets but he'll come up short. As per the hype etc, is it any different to any other sport especially football where players can't do anything in public without it having someone tweeting, reporting on it etc


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Neddy said:



			So you are suggesting that his public persona is exactly who he is in real life?
		
Click to expand...

Of course not but it's all I've got to go on, isn't it?  From that, I'll make an informed decision about whether or not I like him and, unfortunately, I don't like him.
I doubt he'll be losing any sleep over me not liking him...


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Erm, no.  Not in today's saturated media market.  We know more about today's sporting superstars than we've ever known.
		
Click to expand...

How do we exactly? Today's media don't care about the truth,only column inches! The press today have less integrity than ever,all we get from most journalists is biased crap designed to sell papers to idiots who never question anything.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Deke said:



			How do we exactly? Today's media don't care about the truth,only column inches! The press today have less integrity than ever,all we get from most journalists is biased crap designed to sell papers to idiots who never question anything.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking more of the social media/networking side...


----------



## Neddy (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Of course not but it's all I've got to go on, isn't it?  From that, I'll make an informed decision about whether or not I like him and, unfortunately, I don't like him.
I doubt he'll be losing any sleep over me not liking him... 

Click to expand...

Last line I couldn't agree with more.

But if that's what you call an informed decision....wow


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I was thinking more of the social media/networking side...
		
Click to expand...

Sarcasm or humour rarely comes across in social media! Or indeed the forum sometimes!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Neddy said:



			Last line I couldn't agree with more.

But if that's what you call an informed decision....wow
		
Click to expand...

How is it not informed?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jul 6, 2012)

Deke said:



			Sarcasm or humour rarely comes across in social media! Or indeed the forum sometimes!
		
Click to expand...

As I've said, if I want someone to make me laugh, I'll go and see a comedian.
I don't like Murray.  Can someone explain why I'm not allowed to not like Murray?  Plenty of people on here don't like Faldo, Monty, Poulter, etc and that's fine.  Why am I not allowed to dislike Murray?


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			As I've said, if I want someone to make me laugh, I'll go and see a comedian.
I don't like Murray.  Can someone explain why I'm not allowed to not like Murray?  Plenty of people on here don't like Faldo, Monty, Poulter, etc and that's fine.  Why am I not allowed to dislike Murray?
		
Click to expand...

You clearly don't like him mate,I just don't get your reasons.He is the best British tennis player for 74 years and has a good sense of humour,why hate him based on media crap? Or do you have another reason?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 6, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I don't like Murray.  Can someone explain why I'm not allowed to not like Murray?  Plenty of people on here don't like Faldo, Monty, Poulter, etc and that's fine.  Why am I not allowed to dislike Murray?
		
Click to expand...

It's fair enough. I don't like John Terry but I've never met him.

Or Nick Faldo, yip.

Lots of other sports stars or celebs I'm sure.

It'd be a dull forum if we couldn't express an opinion.


----------



## Deke (Jul 6, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's fair enough. I don't like John Terry but I've never met him.

Or Nick Faldo, yip.

Lots of other sports stars or celebs I'm sure.

It'd be a dull forum if we couldn't express an opinion.
		
Click to expand...

A fair point indeed,I am in danger of becoming a bit of a hypocrite after all,good night forum!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2012)

SS2 said:



			Mr Mog, for someone who doesn't like or rate Andy Murray you seem to spend a lot of time watching him play or complaining about him. It's only the fact that you are a known Stella drinker that's stopping me sending the boys round to torch your new furniture.
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother coming down with the matches Andy, it never arrived. Again. It's been 5 months, and they are either totally incompetent, or complete liars. I figure both. I have cancelled the order, and will go elsewhere.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2012)

I find the irrational dislike of Murray bizarre. A lot of people fail to understand that when he's on the court or being interviewed he's at work in a high pressure environment. Some people want to see him do backflips whenever he wins a match but it's only a step on the journey to win a Grand Slam. It's like expecting a golfer to be over egging the situation when they are leading a major after 3 days: unlikely and unreasonable. 

Playing elite individual sport is emotionally, physically and mentally draining and that comes over in his irascibility and frustration on court. I don't think he is comfortable being interviewed a lot of people wouldn't be. 

Any suggestion that he 'gives up' on court is the most farcical thing I think I've ever heard. Yeah I'm so close to winning my first slam but I just can't be bothered any more. 

As for the Scottish joke I thought it was excellent, and astute, arid humour. At the time he was always referred to by the media as Scottish until he won something, or at Wimbledon as British until he got knocked out. I've got no problem with him being a proud Scotsman, in fact I respect him even more for it. 

If you don't like Murray, IMHO you are misguided unless of course you know him personally, in which case I'd like to hear more...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2012)

Was quite impressed with Mr Murrays play yesterday... Against RF, in the final, he'll have to play at the same level he achieved in the first two sets rather than what he slipped to [in the second two sets] if he wants a chance of winning though...

Not fussed either way about his 'personality'... It's his 'princess pushy' Mother I don't really care for... Reminds me too much of the Dads on the touchline at junior footie ..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2012)

Judy did all the right things early in Andys career.
Time to step back now, she is starting to look a bit scary.


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2012)

Tiger said:



			I find the irrational dislike of Murray bizarre. A lot of people fail to understand that when he's on the court or being interviewed he's at work in a high pressure environment. Some people want to see him do backflips whenever he wins a match but it's only a step on the journey to win a Grand Slam. It's like expecting a golfer to be over egging the situation when they are leading a major after 3 days: unlikely and unreasonable. 

Playing elite individual sport is emotionally, physically and mentally draining and that comes over in his irascibility and frustration on court. I don't think he is comfortable being interviewed a lot of people wouldn't be. 

Any suggestion that he 'gives up' on court is the most farcical thing I think I've ever heard. Yeah I'm so close to winning my first slam but I just can't be bothered any more. 

As for the Scottish joke I thought it was excellent, and astute, arid humour. At the time he was always referred to by the media as Scottish until he won something, or at Wimbledon as British until he got knocked out. I've got no problem with him being a proud Scotsman, in fact I respect him even more for it. 

If you don't like Murray, IMHO you are misguided unless of course you know him personally, in which case I'd like to hear more... 

Click to expand...

Excellent, well said.

It wasn't the dislike of a person that took me aback but the word "hate" which I think is and was extremely strong unless you know more of that person as an individual.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 7, 2012)

Fish said:



			It wasn't the dislike of a person that took me aback but the word "hate" which I think is and was extremely strong unless you know more of that person as an individual.
		
Click to expand...

I agree... Said several times before, on the forum, that I can get my head around dislike but 'hating' someone without personally knowing them is a tad too strong an opinion...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2012)

Using the word 'hate' in this content shows a pretty juvenile mind.
Probably also hate brussel sprouts and Abba as well!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 7, 2012)

Theres a lot of nonsense and hypocrisy on this thread.

You can like, love and respect somebody you havent met. But you cant do the opposite?

If you love Murray based on his nationality, the way he speaks, what he says, the "jokes" he makes, the way he looks, the way he acts, without actually knowing the guy - theres no problem with that.

But others are perfectly entitled to hate him for the similar reasons. e.g What some people may find funny , might be insulting to others.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 7, 2012)

I haven't met Cheryl Cole......


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 7, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I haven't met Cheryl Cole...... 

Click to expand...

Exactamundo!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 7, 2012)

Murray is doing a decent column on the BBC website during Wimbledon.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 7, 2012)

Children....behave.


----------



## Neddy (Jul 7, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Judy did all the right things early in Andys career.
Time to step back now, she is starting to look a bit scary.
		
Click to expand...

Common misconception that his Mum is always around him. She is always at Wimbledon and the other slams which is probably where that idea comes from as lots of people only pay attention to the big events.

I think I saw an interview with her the other week when she said she only attended 8 events of his in 2011.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 7, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Theres a lot of nonsense and hypocrisy on this thread.

You can like, love and respect somebody you havent met. But you cant do the opposite?

If you love Murray based on his nationality, the way he speaks, what he says, the "jokes" he makes, the way he looks, the way he acts, without actually knowing the guy - theres no problem with that.

But others are perfectly entitled to hate him for the similar reasons. e.g What some people may find funny , might be insulting to others.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I don't get why people ar so Obsessed with liking or disliking sports men and women. I don't watch sport to see if someone is a good bloke, I watch it because of their supreme talent - I couldn't give a damn whether they're the salt of the earth or a complete tw@t. I've no interest in them once they've stopped playing.

I watch Tiger because he's a great golfer and I watch Murray cause he's a great tennis player. When they finish playing I don't really care about them. I have no desire to follow them on twitter and I don't need to spend all day trying to be friends with them on facebook. All they need to do is turn up, play well, entertain me and then come back and do it again next week - simple


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Theres a lot of nonsense and hypocrisy on this thread.

You can like, love and respect somebody you havent met. But you cant do the opposite?

If you love Murray based on his nationality, the way he speaks, what he says, the "jokes" he makes, the way he looks, the way he acts, without actually knowing the guy - theres no problem with that.

But others are perfectly entitled to hate him for the similar reasons. e.g What some people may find funny , might be insulting to others.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are wrong in your interpretation. You cannot classify respect of an athlete for their ability and irrational hatred in the same bracket. If you ask me why I respect Murray: I would say because he is a fantastic gifted tennis player, I like the variety in his game and admire his focus and work ethic (his training programme made me wince. 

You ask people why they don't like him and they either shrug and say 'cos I don't' or 'because he said he was Scottish not British' or 'because he looks so scruffy' or 'because he always chokes against the real stars of world tennis' or 'because he's so moody on and off court'. For me those 'reasons' are banal and immature. But each to their own...


----------



## Deke (Jul 7, 2012)

Tiger said:



			I think you are wrong in your interpretation. You cannot classify respect of an athlete for their ability and irrational hatred in the same bracket. If you ask me why I respect Murray: I would say because he is a fantastic gifted tennis player, I like the variety in his game and admire his focus and work ethic (his training programme made me wince. 

You ask people why they don't like him and they either shrug and say 'cos I don't' or 'because he said he was Scottish not British' or 'because he looks so scruffy' or 'because he always chokes against the real stars of world tennis' or 'because he's so moody on and off court'. For me those 'reasons' are banal and immature. But each to their own... 

Click to expand...

Well said Tiger,I couldn't agree more! Some people are just haters for no good reason,I cannot fathom why?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2012)

I dont have to like him because he's British. I don't have to like him because of his tennis (which is a style I dont like), a lot of the time he is miserable, sulky, childish, what ever.

I don't support Murray. I don't know him, I don't know any sports star. But some I support, some I don't. Some have it, some don't. The it that some have is undefinable, but Murray doesn't have it. Federer does. Woods does. Armstrong had it, cadell Evans doesn't, Sampras had it, Thierry Henry has it, Rooney doesn't.  It's just the way it is with sports fans. To me, boot mender doesn't have it, but senna did. Seve had it, Faldo didn't. I can't explain, but it is the way it is.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I don't support Murray. I don't know him, I don't know any sports star. But some I support, some I don't. Some have it, some don't. The it that some have is undefinable, but Murray doesn't have it. Federer does. Woods does. Armstrong had it, cadell Evans doesn't, Sampras had it, Thierry Henry has it, Rooney doesn't.  It's just the way it is with sports fans. To me, boot mender doesn't have it, but senna did. Seve had it, Faldo didn't. I can't explain, but it is the way it is.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a good summary. Thinking about it like that I agree Murray doesn't have "it". If he wasn't Scottish I wouldn't support him to the same extent, if he wasn't British I probably wouldn't support him at all.

Don't think I'd actively dislike him either though.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			Don't think I'd actively dislike him either though.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the nub of the argument. I'm not saying everyone should love Murray, but active dislike makes no sense. Murph you sound like you are nonplussed about Murray that's different to hating him.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I dont have to like him because he's British. I don't have to like him because of his tennis (which is a style I dont like), a lot of the time he is miserable, sulky, childish, what ever.

I don't support Murray. I don't know him, I don't know any sports star. But some I support, some I don't. Some have it, some don't. The it that some have is undefinable, but Murray doesn't have it. Federer does. Woods does. Armstrong had it, cadell Evans doesn't, Sampras had it, Thierry Henry has it, Rooney doesn't.  It's just the way it is with sports fans. To me, boot mender doesn't have it, but senna did. Seve had it, Faldo didn't. I can't explain, but it is the way it is.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliantly put :thup:


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jul 7, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I dont have to like him because he's British. I don't have to like him because of his tennis (which is a style I dont like), a lot of the time he is miserable, sulky, childish, what ever.

I don't support Murray. I don't know him, I don't know any sports star. But some I support, some I don't. Some have it, some don't. The it that some have is undefinable, but Murray doesn't have it. Federer does. Woods does. Armstrong had it, cadell Evans doesn't, Sampras had it, Thierry Henry has it, Rooney doesn't.  It's just the way it is with sports fans. To me, boot mender doesn't have it, but senna did. Seve had it, Faldo didn't. I can't explain, but it is the way it is.
		
Click to expand...

Ummm,it appears Armstrong had more than "IT",if recent reports are anything to go by.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 7, 2012)

Mungoscorner said:



			Ummm,it appears Armstrong had more than "IT",if recent reports are anything to go by.
		
Click to expand...

Innocent until proven guilty and never tested positive. Always plenty who did ready to say differently!


----------



## JustOne (Jul 7, 2012)

Where he comes from is of no consequence to me, he could be my next door neighbour for all I care... I don't like him. If I knew him on a personal level then that opinion might change - but I don't, so it won't.

Doesn't mean that I wouldn't like to see him win though, great for Scottish tennis, British tennis and for him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2012)

LOts of sportsmen over the years I didn't like from a personality point of view including Corey Pavin (the tache thing) Eubank for his peacock strutting, Stephen Hendry for being devoid of character at the height of his powers, Lewis Hamilton for always looking for an excuse when things go wrong. There are many others. The nub is that while they all had deficiencies in my eyes they all shared a common trait which kept me watching. They were all great (ok Pavin was only good) at what they did and you felt compelled to watch them perform.

Murray is the same. He may not be everyones cup of tea for the way he handles the press, his lack of a smile etc but again, people watch him. I think there will be many on here who may not admit it but will sneakily be peeking in


----------



## JustOne (Jul 7, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think there will be many on here who may not admit it but will sneakily be peeking in
		
Click to expand...

.... whilst drinking their Stella?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2012)

JustOne said:



			.... whilst drinking their Stella? 

Click to expand...

I will be watching feds.

It's the way it is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't agree with you Murph but see your point of view. Personally I think Feds in 4 sets but you can never say never at this stage


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

View attachment 2099


anyone but Scotland then today...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 8, 2012)

Fish, we have already done this, are you really that gullible!
Or perhaps you are a Sun reader.


----------



## Deke (Jul 8, 2012)

Fish said:



View attachment 2099


anyone but Scotland then today...
		
Click to expand...

Did you even bother reading the thread before posting?


----------

